# Look at what I found today!



## doc70 (Sep 11, 2021)

My PPI 2150 from WAYYY back in the day. Had this in my 1996 berretta for a couple of years till I went to all Usamps.
Broke the factory seal just to see if there were any leaking or bulged caps, everything looked pristine so hooked her up to a power supply and she fired right up. Hope to get it hooked up to a source and some speakers soon to see how she does. 1998 serial number makes me realize how friggin old i'm getting.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Love PPI! I would love to find a PC2350.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Very cool! Still in nice condition too.


----------



## pilk (Sep 21, 2005)

SWRocket said:


> Love PPI! I would love to find a PC2350.


Had one...my hearing has not been right since.


----------



## doc70 (Sep 11, 2021)

Lol. Had one of those too. Have no idea where that one went.


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

i have a PCX480 sitting in the garage. I need to take it to someone to have them give it a once over. something is up it wont turn on.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Nice rifles too.


----------



## doc70 (Sep 11, 2021)

@SkiZZD Take that PCX480 to a shop, it may be something small. If it's working you might be able to make a few bucks towards a new project or work it into something current. I think that 2150 is going to go into my old 4runner for the short haul. I have a USamps Tu600 in there now that has literally been running nonstop for at least twenty years but I think one of the tubes is going out. That Tu600 will never leave me. I just hope I can find a set of tubes, if I remember right they were Russian built.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

I have (2) 250 and (1) 275 All work great and have plugs. Scratches on them but not grossly. I call them battle scars


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow looks beefy inside.


----------

